# $250,000 Bond



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

The owner of the property where I store my equipment has requested that I get an insurance policy covering him. The idea is he wants to make sure the EPA doesn't come back on him (due to the salt I want to store onsite) and make him do a bunch of cleanup for the property to be saleable. Has anyone heard of anything like this?


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

No I have not but I wonder how you store salt? I keep mine inside. Thus it is covered and protedted totally from the weather and from seeping into the ground. Now my sand mix is outside but still covered by a solid roof. Most towns around me just have open piles. One is right next to a river. Maybe the towns get more leeway then us. I don't know.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

The landlord doesn't know what he's talking about, and obviously doesn't know our industry.
Time to move.


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

At first glance it would appear he doesn't know our industry. He is a former snow removal contractor himself. He should know the business better than myself. Unfortunately I think he knew an insurance company could write no such policy. I'll check with my agent later today when he is in the office.

John- To your knowledge, is there any problem with the EPA concerning salt? 

Also, the pile would be outside. Obviously, if I can't store salt at my current location, I need to go where I can store it. I've considered running and ad "Storage needed: Cash paid or will trade snow removal services." Any additional ideas are appreciated.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

That may be an idea that works. I store mine in a pole barn that I built behind my shop. Weatherproof storage year round. Easily accessable. I do not think the EPA is out to check on every snow removal company out there. I do think however that if it could find a way into potential drinking water or rivers that it may take notice.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

The neighboring town had to pay out a huge sum a few years back to a local farmer, due to his claims that the salt pile leached into his ponds, killed his fish, stunted his crops, etc. The town used to keep the salt in an open shed; they have since built a geo (or whatever) dome over the salt area with a retention moat around the area.

Maybe your landlord is trying to avoid such a hassle.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

My understanding of what EPA wants, is that the salt should be stored on a water impermiable surface (blacktop, asphalt, concrete), and contained in some fashion (large poured concrete blocks work well - often inappropriately referred to as 'mafia blocks').

Covering will help as the moisture from rain and snow will cause the exposed salt to go into solution and eventually freeze.

There have been some isolated cases where salt brine runoff has caused some financial loss on someones part, but if it is contained and covered there should be little, if any, brine runoff. If it doesn't get wet, it cannot dissolve into solution.


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

From a standpoint of keeping salt useable, is it possible to keep it on the ground and tarped and still remain useable given the slight exposure to the elements? That is what my salt supplier said they do with their big pile. Wondered what your experiences have been.


----------



## Aspen Snow (Aug 6, 2000)

We have a contamination coverage in our commercial policy. Spilling gas, diesel, pesticide and/or salt runoff will be covered. I hope I never have to use it, but we have it anyway. 

As far as salt storage, we store our salt inside. I hate having to uncover the salt tarp after have 12" of snow. Inside store is the way to go if it is feasable.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Storing salt on the ground surface can be a problem if the pile gets wet and the 'runoff' ends up going straight down. Eventually the ground soil will become saturated and the leaching effect may damage surrounding soil areas (thus creating a reason for a lawsuit if the ground is contaminated).

Outside and tarped (on an acceptable surface) will result in some exposed salt becoming 'hard' as it absorbs moisture from the air and elements. Suppliers have some VERY huge piles and the loss from salt hardening is minimal compared to the overall size of the pile... plus, the hard chunks end up in the truck bed anyway, and get delivered to you and any other unsuspecting customer - so the effectively pass the problem on to others.


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

Hmm.Thanks for the replies. It sounds as if storing salt under a tarp might be a big problem from a useability standpoint. 

Am I safe in assuming that if vegetation kill is an acceptable, the soil contamination would not be a problem on private property? 

I'm needing a quick solution. I need to be able to store 25 tons of salt. I need a temporary structure that I could erect quickly and cheaply and take down just as quickly as erected. Any input regarding a solution is appreciated!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

SnoJob67 - check with your state agency that handles environmental affairs. Here it's the DEP. Salt storage is a very big issue (read "no-no") since 95% of the state uses private wells. The town next to me just got in trouble for its sand/salt shed not being constructed to specs. It has a steel roof cover and conctete floor. The DEP decided there was still a potential for seepage.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

you could use a coverit shelter a little pricey but very portable and good for slat storage.


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

That's an interesting idea. Anyone else?


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

The Coverit shelter sounds handy, but from what I've read in this thread, the biggest problem is going to be the surface on which your salt is piled - it needing to be impermeable, such as asphalt or concrete. If you decide to look for a different place to store your salt/equipment, this will be important. 

I don't know your area, but even if your storage is on private property I can see the potential for headaches if the runoff ends up contaminating any wells.


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

Thanks for all of the replies. No sensitive areas where I would be storing salt. 

I'm sure it could be a problem some places. No shallow wells nearby, etc. I am more concerned with the potential for the salt to be damaged from ground contact with moisture from precipitation.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I would poor a pad and small walls. Mine are 24 inches then place the structure on that. I built a pole barn but a coverit would work just as well. Can be used for other storage in the summer.


----------

